# Certified Master Java Enterprise Architect Java EE



## Luxury (15. Dez 2015)

Hallo,

hat jemand mal die Oracle Zertifizierung zum Enterprise Architect gemacht. Da sie eine der höchsten Zertifizierungen von Oracle ist und man keine anderen Zertifizierungen als Vorraussetzung benötigt, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken diese zu machen.

Wenn ja würden mich da ein paar Erfahrungen interessieren. Wie schwierig ist der Test? wie lange dauert die Vorbereitung als Java EE Entwickler mit Erfahrung? Was sind die gesamten Kosten in etwa? (Die Prüfung an sich kostet ja 200€, aber ich denke, da wird noch einiges hinzukommen durch die Bücher, Vorbereitung etc.)

Vielen Dank


----------



## truesoul (15. Dez 2015)

Hallo,

die Antwort könnte für jeden unterschiedlicher Ausfallen, da jeder anders "neues" erlernt. Aber so ein zwei Bücher kaufen kommst du auf 300 €. Naja, ob du die Vorbereitung auch noch dazu rechnen musst/willst ist dir überlassen. Der Test ist nicht sonderlich schwer, auswendig lernen ist da gefragt. Und wem wundert's , auch logisches Denken. 

Also, anders wie bei Microsoft Zertifizierungen, sind Java Zertifikate kaum was Wert. Ich habe einige Zertifizierungen gemacht und im wirklichen Berufsleben schaut keiner der Arbeitgeber auf diese Zertifizierungen.

Zumindest habe ich bis jetzt die Erfahrungen so gemacht. 

Grüße


----------



## Luxury (15. Dez 2015)

Ich denke, deine Beschreibung trifft eher auf die Associate und Professional Zertifikate zu. Für den Enterprise Architect Master muss man auch eine Application bauen, inklusive UML, Fluss-Diagrammen etc. und die Design Entscheidungen begründen.

Bei meinen Recherchen habe ich jetzt herausgefunden, dass man auch noch ein Training absolvieren muss um das Zertifikat zu erhalten (nur der Test reicht nicht aus) und dieses Training kostet nochmal knapp 4000€. Also so mit 5000€ muss man wohl insgesamt rechnen.


----------



## Luxury (15. Dez 2015)

- doppelpost -


----------

